# Found son taking Anadrol! Any advice?



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2005)

I swear, kids now days really do think they are invincible!   

He is 17 yrs old.

Would appreciate any words of wisdom for when I confront him tonight.


----------



## LAM (Apr 6, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I swear, kids now days really do think they are invincible!
> 
> He is 17 yrs old.
> 
> Would appreciate any words of wisdom for when I confront him tonight.



that sucks, what did Fade say to him ?

anadrol 50 is the most powerfull oral steroid.  it is ver liver toxic and it aromatizes into estrogen very easy.  which means it's very easy to get gyno from anadrol especially if you don't know what you are doing.  it's mainly used for strength.  for the most part, people who are inexperienced will lose just about everything that they gain with a anadrol only cycle.  it also shuts down the bodies own production of test pretty hard.  so a proper post cycle therapy is needed to get the body to start producing test on it's own again.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 6, 2005)

1) Don't tell him he is not allowed to juice, as that won't work. 
2) Get him to register here and talk to us about it.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 6, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I swear, kids now days really do think they are invincible!
> 
> He is 17 yrs old.
> 
> Would appreciate any words of wisdom for when I confront him tonight.




Keep your cool and tell him you don't approve of him taking it, but at 17 if he wants to take it he will find a way. He wants to make his own decisions now as I am sure you already know. All I can say is stay calm.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2005)

We haven't said anything to him yet. I had to move his car this morning and found them then. I took the bottle, hid it and called fade to find out what the stuff was. I also called his best friend's mom and told her cause he's been trying to take creatine (which is fine) and something called T3 that increase testosterome so I figured he might be taking it too.  

I have no idea how long he's been taking them, should we get him on something ASAP to get his system straight or should I take him to the doctor and get his liver checked???


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 6, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> We haven't said anything to him yet. I had to move his car this morning and found them then. I took the bottle, hid it and called fade to find out what the stuff was. I also called his best friend's mom and told her cause he's been trying to take creatine (which is fine) and something called T3 that increase testosterome so I figured he might be taking it too.
> 
> I have no idea how long he's been taking them, should we get him on something ASAP to get his system straight or should I take him to the doctor and get his liver checked???


 
Ummm, isnt T3 is a thyroid hormone, cytomel?


----------



## LAM (Apr 6, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> We haven't said anything to him yet. I had to move his car this morning and found them then. I took the bottle, hid it and called fade to find out what the stuff was. I also called his best friend's mom and told her cause he's been trying to take creatine (which is fine) and something called T3 that increase testosterome so I figured he might be taking it too.
> 
> I have no idea how long he's been taking them, should we get him on something ASAP to get his system straight or should I take him to the doctor and get his liver checked???



anadrol is hard on the liver but like with most oral steroids you typically only see problems after years of abuse.  but once you talk to him and find out if he has been taking them or not then you will know if he needs to start taking some nolvadex to restart his natural test production.


----------



## Stu (Apr 6, 2005)

The problem with telling a 17 yr old is they think they know everything already. Try and find out what dose hes been taking and how long for. As Lam said being methylated its highly liver toxic. Try an be as reasonable as possible and listen to whet he has to say. My parents found out i was doin quite a lot of cocaine when i was 16 they werent happy but my mum sat me down and had a chat with me about it and after that i hardly touched the stuff until i was quite a bit older


----------



## Stu (Apr 6, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Ummm, isnt T3 is a thyroid hormone, cytomel?


 it could be or it could be that crap from S.A.N


----------



## Mudge (Apr 6, 2005)

Are you both sure its real anadrol and not some online supplement?

As for advice I really wouldn't know what to tell you, thats a parental issue. Its not likely to kill him, and not likely to be a problem unless he is 200mg or higher per day which is doubtfull because it usually costs a pretty penny per tab.

My own liver values were about 25% above normal on 200mg per day, however that was with 60mg of accutane during the week as well.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2005)

All the bottle says is...

Pacific Rim Laboratories
Anadrol-50
50mg/50ct
(oxymetholone)


----------



## Mudge (Apr 6, 2005)

Sounds legit, how he got it I dont know...

I hope things work out ok for everyone.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 6, 2005)

I think what really sucks is how young he is to be taking it. Yes I know kids take it, but they don't realize how much true potential they have without it. And if they screw with their endocrine system and close the growth plates, they may never see that potential. Personally, I would want to kill my son at that early of an age, but he's not going to listen. I think the best approach is to remain calm and show him the bad side effects that can PERMANTELY affect him. He still has plenty of years to pursue this if he wants to after he LEAVES home. Remind him he can go to jail and have a criminal record for good! Good luck Ann and John


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 6, 2005)

Im only 22, and have no kids so I have no idea how to handle this the best way, but IMO blowing up at him and yelling would only fuel his desire to use anabolics behind your back. I think the best way is to talk to him with a doctor after you get blood work done, and tell the doctor everything he is on, and like Pirate said, let him register and talk to some of us on here. But im a little wary about whether or not he is on real anadrol, and if it's real, whether or not he has started it. Did you notice him get much larger in a matter of weeks? If it's legit, he should have put on a great deal of weight in a very short amount of time. The most important thing IMO is to see a doctor, because if it is real anadrol, it is very hepatotoxic, and if it is fake, it shouldn't make the situation seem less serious because he obviously has a strong desire to use, so above all he needs to be educated about steroids. Trying to scare him away will only work for a short time if at all, but helping him educate himself about anabolic use will make it much safer down the road when he decides he is old enough, experienced enough, and mature enough to use. Just my opinion...


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 6, 2005)

If you wouldn't mind butterfly, please keep us updated on the situation, and good luck..


----------



## brogers (Apr 6, 2005)

If he was using Anadrol, I think you, as parents, would recognize some serious changes in his body..Doesn't anadrol make you blow up with water retention? (because of high aromatization)

Perhaps he hasn't even been taking it, although still possesses it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 6, 2005)

B -- have you talked to him yet?

First peice of advise is, don't overreact.  Your goal is to get him to be truthful, and forthcoming.  You overreact, and he will not hear a word you say.  If you two stay calm, her his side, understand his choices, and then educate him and support him, you will be much better off in the end.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 6, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> If he was using Anadrol, I think you, as parents, would recognize some serious changes in his body..Doesn't anadrol make you blow up with water retention? (because of high aromatization)



Some do, some dont. I pull almost all of my weight in the legs. I put on a pound a day for 3 weeks and you dont even see it on me when I do.


----------



## yuyi (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey, I understand your point, I'm 24 years old and I don't know much about steroids, I'm now learning here as well; I have a kid and trust me I wouldn't like to hear my kid is doing any shit like this at that age.

I think you should be very positive when you talk to him about this and don't make him feel like this is a type of drug like cocaine or any other recreational drug, he must have a clear understanding about steroids and he is decided to use then and get big, he is going to do it behind you and all you are going to notice is his phisical changes and his mood at times, better than yell at him and be the big daddy, explain to him what steoids are and be his friend, I understant you are worried, but I think you already started wrong, you called his friend mother to talk about this, probably he is going to be mad about it, he is very young and at this age we do not understand the parent behavior, and we can be rough.

I did not have a father to guide me on anything, I had to develop myself my comon sense and distinguish good from wrong.

make this a smooth process and don't make a big deal of it, this country is fucked up with new generations and really scares me what I see on tv everyday, I'm from cuba, I have been here for 2 years, in my country we don't see anything close to the things I've seen here.

He needs you and if you know how to be his friend, go for it, he will appreciate it in the long way.

I wish you luck on this. also take him to this forum, these people here really know what they are talking about and he is going to be welcomed.

God Bless


----------



## JoeR. (Apr 7, 2005)

Yall are trippin.  I am 18 unfortuantly and I know exactly what I would do in his situation.  If I was using and my parents found out and just told me to stop there is no way in hell I would listen to them.  If I knew what I was doing and was set on doing something I would just hide it better.  Not as a first step, but to get him to stop you need to take away everything he has in life.  His car, money, and everything else he loves, make his life miserable.  Ofcourse only do that after you catch him using again after you told him not to the first time though.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 7, 2005)

That kid that got grounded when he was caught killed himself after he begged his mom not to force him to stay home. Blame it on the gear? You decide.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 7, 2005)

Switch them for birth control pills, or that stuff that makes you vomit, ippekak or whatever.

Job 1 is to follow TP's advice.  The second step would be finding how he got them, which he is not going to tell you if you flip out.  If you cut off his source, I think you will be pretty safe after that, they shouldn't be all that easy for a 17 year old to attain, hello, there are 30 year olds on here who have enough problems finding it.

Is this one of the kids in your gallery?  What a shame.


----------



## Fade (Apr 7, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> That kid that got grounded when he was caught killed himself after he begged his mom not to force him to stay home. Blame it on the gear? You decide.


The kid had other probs that's for sure.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 7, 2005)

At a gym it wouldn't be that hard to get if its like the gyms out here. Once you get to know people at that gym, but the price he payed must be insane. I am guessing he is only doing one tab a day.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, how could he afford such things?  I couldn't afford a Reese's cup when I was 17.


----------



## Fade (Apr 7, 2005)

B told him about the side effects and played up the gyno. He didn't like the idea of puffy nips.

No over reaction....just gonna thank him for buying dad some anadrol. 

Cuz it's mine now....as long as Butterfly doesn't read this.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 7, 2005)

Fade said:
			
		

> B told him about the side effects and played up the gyno. He didn't like the idea of puffy nips.
> 
> No over reaction....just gonna thank him for buying dad some anadrol.


 For me, you can't play up gyno. It is the side that im most scared of. Nothing would hurt your self esteem more than a pair of breasts. If the wind blows, and my nipples itch a tiny bit, I panic and think I have full blown gyno, and have to calm myself down, because if I wanted I could sit and make my nips itch just by being paranoid.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 7, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> For me, you can't play up gyno. It is the side that im most scared of. Nothing would hurt your self esteem more than a pair of breasts. If the wind blows, and my nipples itch a tiny bit, I panic and think I have full blown gyno, and have to calm myself down, because if I wanted I could sit and make my nips itch just by being paranoid.



I am more scared of the hair loss thing.  You could have played that one up too.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2005)

Fade said:
			
		

> B told him about the side effects and played up the gyno. He didn't like the idea of puffy nips.
> 
> No over reaction....just gonna thank him for buying dad some anadrol.
> 
> Cuz it's mine now....as long as Butterfly doesn't read this.


You are so dead!


----------



## Fade (Apr 7, 2005)

Hair loss isn't a factor in his family. However B and I believe he'll be more susceptible to gyno.

As for me it's the opposite. Hair loss would get me but I've never had any reaction nip wise.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 7, 2005)

Running anadrol for longer than 4 weeks is problematic for me gyno wise, and prostatic as well. I was doing 15 caps of Saw Palmetto ED, which is a damn lot.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Fade/B ... what was your son's story?  Was he taking it?  Planning on it?  And if the others are right and it's difficult and expensive, how did he get it?

I'm sure you both handled it well.  I know our time with our daughter and alcohol/drugs is forthcoming, so this is interesting to us to know how friends have handled it.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey Fade/B ... what was your son's story?  Was he taking it?  Planning on it?  And if the others are right and it's difficult and expensive, how did he get it?
> 
> I'm sure you both handled it well.  I know our time with our daughter and alcohol/drugs is forthcoming, so this is interesting to us to know how friends have handled it.


You got that right. I know my time is coming. What is the old saying....................what you sow, you reap 20 fold??  Oh damn! I'm in trouble.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> You got that right. I know my time is coming. What is the old saying....................what you sow, you reap 20 fold??  Oh damn! I'm in trouble.



You and I both ... and she seems so level headed now, but everyone keeps telling us that will change.  Let's hope not.


----------



## Fade (Apr 7, 2005)

Are you ready for his excuse??

He said got it from "a friend" 25 pills
for $100.  He was told it would increase his red blood cells allowing his
muscles to heal better and to gain weight... with no mention that it was a
steriod. 

Hmmmmm


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2005)

LOL Why else would you pay $100 for 25 pills? Usually 50 - 50mg caps will run you about $100.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, and $2 a pop is still expensive (to me). Its prescribed for severe anemia so its at least somewhat accurate.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 8, 2005)

I have to say that I am very grateful to everyone that offered advise and insight!  It really did help me.

I can only wish I could get my son to get on a computer!  Maybe then he would have looked the stuff up and wouldn't have been so gullable.  Did you know there is a whole website about this junk... its www.anadrol.com!  Easy enough to find info on it  

I really stressed to him how important it was for him to be honest about how many and how long he had been taking them b/c we might need to get him something to take to "get his system straight" and also to go to the doctor for liver tests.

I read him ALL the side effects and explained what each would do to him.  He said he had only taken two and on that 2nd day he got sick and threw up (this part I knew cause I let him stay home from school). So I told him that was a side effect as well... told him his body must have been seriously rejecting it to make him vomit   

I don't know if he'll try the junk again. I think probably not. He's kind of a spur-of-the-moment kid and hopefully the moment has passed.

...and NO fade will NOT be taking the remaining pills... he's already mean enough


----------



## JD123 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey, some fellow Houstonians *waves*

Glad to hear the kiddo didn't take much of the Anadrol, could have done some damage.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 8, 2005)

JD123 said:
			
		

> Hey, some fellow Houstonians *waves*
> 
> Glad to hear the kiddo didn't take much of the Anadrol, could have done some damage.


Thanks!

What part of Houston are you in?  We live in Clear Lake!


----------



## JD123 (Apr 8, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> What part of Houston are you in?  We live in Clear Lake!



North Houston, near Spring.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 8, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I really stressed to him how important it was for him to be honest





> So I told him that was a side effect as well... told him his body must have been seriously rejecting it to make him vomit


----------



## butterfly (Apr 10, 2005)

I was honest in what I said to him.

If you look in the "Prescribing Information" it states on page 6 under 

ADVERSE REACTIONS
Gastrointestinal: Nausea, vomiting, diarrhea.
Body as a Whole: Chills.

http://www.anadrol.com/ANADROLPI.pdf


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2005)

Well whadya know, I've never experienced anything remotely like that.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 10, 2005)

If it had that strong of an appetite suppressive effect, I guess pukage is a possibility.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 10, 2005)

It has never affected my appetite, but some people have claimed lethargy and appetite suppression yes.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 11, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> What part of Houston are you in? We live in Clear Lake!


not houston but conroe


----------



## Flex (Apr 11, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Nothing would hurt your self esteem more than a pair of breasts.



You got that for sure.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 11, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> You got that for sure.



flex would know!


----------



## Fade (Apr 11, 2005)

Nausea/Vomiting is listed as a side effect for every med out there.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 11, 2005)

Fade said:
			
		

> Nausea/Vomiting is listed as a side effect for every med out there.


 I love how those commercials on tv go "Although rare, possible side effects could include fatigue, dry mouth, vomiting, sexual side effects, dry skin, dismemberment, insomnia, bubonic plague and death. Talk to your doctor before using..."


----------



## Fade (Apr 11, 2005)

Those are funny.

"It'll help with your arthritic joints but may kill you in the process."


----------



## Vieope (Apr 11, 2005)

_Change the contents of the bottle and replace with lsd, that will teach him.. 

Now, seriously, I hope everything works out. 
He probably didn´t take it yet so talk to him before it is too late. _


----------



## Fade (Apr 11, 2005)

He'd be running around the house on a bad trip.  

He took two then threw up a little later.


----------



## The_Man (Apr 12, 2005)

You worry to much....he could be doing smack!


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 12, 2005)

The_Man said:
			
		

> You worry to much....he could be doing smack!


 I don't think he is worrying to much for finding his son with Anadrol....


----------



## Fade (Apr 12, 2005)

The_Man said:
			
		

> You worry to much....he could be doing smack!


Maybe you should jump up and down then cry and leave IM.....oh wait you did.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 28, 2006)

replace it with vitamins. do him good


----------



## musclepump (Jan 28, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> replace it with vitamins. do him good



Why are you bringing back old threads like this? Nine months later I'd assume the situation is taken care of.


----------



## trip70 (Jan 29, 2006)

Well, it sound like a steroid knock off.But I have been out of it for a while.I used steroids and I was pleased with the enhancement.But I was 30 when I started and had several years of traing prior.Personally if he is really into bodybuilding I think he should optimize his natural genetic potential.If after that a ways down the road if he is still interested he should make a decision as an adult.To do an oral steroid alone,,I think is worthless.to be 17 and doing it is not wise.He should talk to some guys and get some true advice..I would discourage him taking steroids at this young age.Specially if he has not been traing for a long time.Taking anadrol and t3,,,I dont know what he is trying to accomplish.T-3 is used with insulin and growth hormone.And for weight loss alone but it doesnt make sense to me to do just those two.
Joe no disrespect,but if you have to hide it,,you should probably wait..Your 18 you have a long road ahead of you,,your in no rush,Do it right.educate yourself.By the way I am pro steroids,,but dead against kids doing them ..train for a few years first let your body fininsh growing..why would you want to jeopardize your natural state by taking juice???????


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 29, 2006)

trip70 said:
			
		

> Well, it sound like a steroid knock off.But I have been out of it for a while.I used steroids and I was pleased with the enhancement.But I was 30 when I started and had several years of traing prior.Personally if he is really into bodybuilding I think he should optimize his natural genetic potential.If after that a ways down the road if he is still interested he should make a decision as an adult.To do an oral steroid alone,,I think is worthless.to be 17 and doing it is not wise.He should talk to some guys and get some true advice..I would discourage him taking steroids at this young age.Specially if he has not been traing for a long time.Taking anadrol and t3,,,I dont know what he is trying to accomplish.T-3 is used with insulin and growth hormone.And for weight loss alone but it doesnt make sense to me to do just those two.
> Joe no disrespect,but if you have to hide it,,you should probably wait..Your 18 you have a long road ahead of you,,your in no rush,Do it right.educate yourself.By the way I am pro steroids,,but dead against kids doing them ..train for a few years first let your body fininsh growing..why would you want to jeopardize your natural state by taking juice???????


----------

